# Snore? Beware!



## KmH (Apr 18, 2015)

So you don't get stabbed!


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea, saw that on the news yesterday. Crazy!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 18, 2015)

Maybe I should reconsider my redeye plans for coming home from the west coast. :help:


----------

